# Old Lionel milk cars



## fooldancing (May 10, 2008)

A friend of mine is looking for Lionel G gauge milk cars. Iwas wondering if anyone knew of a place or someone that might have them???? 
Thank you in advance, 
Matt Myers


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I would check on Ebay. Then start scouring all of the online suppliers.


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt, tell him to get ahold of Mizell Trains in Denver, Co. He has some. Jake


----------

